# IP Ban Bug



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 3, 2014)

So, earlier last week, I visited GBAtemp like usual, and found out I was banned! No matter how many times I tried to fix it, it still showed me being banned. So, by accident, I found out what's happening. I'm using Firefox, and I keep my tabs always up, saving the session each time. So, whenever I'd go to the GBAtemp tab and refresh it to see new posts and alerts, it'll say I'm banned. All I have to do is open a new tab and it works fine, but it's a really peculiar bug. It only started happening last week.

Costello, thanks for checking out the problem with my banned IP.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2014)

We had a few people come on IRC as well.

mary, one of our IRC regulars had it happen but it was solved by logging out and back in it seems.

Another one was a lurker a couple of hours before that. The name is on my main machine (it ended with 007) but I recall the profile showed they had managed to register as viewing something. Edit. Back on my main machine now it was NerdyBro007

Neither were using a proxy/vpn that they knew of or that I could tell.


----------



## GamerSince83 (Mar 3, 2014)

Any other reason this might happen?

My cousin (who directed me to this Forum) had the same thing happen was Banned don't remember the error message it gave him but he tried various times with different browsers and no go......


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 3, 2014)

I do remember hearing that there was a new spam bot checker thing that had something to do with IP address checks.


----------



## FoolishSheep (Mar 3, 2014)

Maybe we should just stop banning people because banned sucks


----------



## Costello (Mar 4, 2014)

we set up a protection to prevent spam - a blacklist from StopForumSpam
seems like that one download (a few days ago) got corrupted and a lot of people got banned. I received many reports.
I just had to update the blacklist and it seems that the problem went away.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Mar 9, 2014)

I've seen this message my self. Odd thing is though, it only showed up on a specific thread link I clicked, but I can see the rest of the forum normally... Odd


----------



## Vengenceonu (Mar 9, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> I've seen this message my self. Odd thing is though, it only showed up on a specific thread link I clicked, but I can see the rest of the forum normally... Odd


 
I posted that link from an old thread because i knew it was blacklisted to show someone what would happen to them if they asked for rom links. Nothings wrong.


----------



## Costello (Mar 9, 2014)

> We are sorry to inform you that access to GBAtemp.net has been denied to you because your IP address is listed in StopForumSpam's blacklist. For more details, click here and enter your IP address in the search box.
> Do NOT contact us to have your IP removed from the blacklist as we have no control over it.
> Should you manage to get your IP removed from the blacklist by other means, please wait a few hours for the removal to be effective on our server.
> Thank you for your understanding


if you get this message, do click the link and check your IP address.
- if there is NO record of your IP address in the database, contact me with your IP address (the one that shows up on the blocked page)
- if there is a record, don't contact me, you need to get in touch with StopForumSpam.com for IP removal. I can't help you.


----------



## redact (Mar 9, 2014)

Haha, guess it wasn't just me then.


----------



## Costello (Mar 10, 2014)

OK, I've figured out a bug thanks to Snailface

Whenever you clicked a link that took you to a page that you don't normally have access to (example: clicking a link to a deleted thread, or anything remotely similar), you would get the "IP blocked" error page. This has been fixed. You should now see standard error pages.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 6, 2014)

Costello said:


> if you get this message, do click the link and check your IP address.
> - if there is NO record of your IP address in the database, contact me with your IP address (the one that shows up on the blocked page)
> - if there is a record, don't contact me, you need to get in touch with StopForumSpam.com for IP removal. I can't help you.



Hi Costello, there is no record of my IP in the database but I'm still IP-blocked (using a proxy here)

The supposed blocked IP address is 218.186.14.210. My real IP address is different. Could you help me unblock it? I'm missing the temp


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 7, 2014)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Hi Costello, there is no record of my IP in the database but I'm still IP-blocked (using a proxy here)
> 
> The supposed blocked IP address is 218.186.14.210. My real IP address is different. Could you help me unblock it? I'm missing the temp


If you want to increase your chances of him seeing this, either tag Costello like so, and/or send him a PM.


----------

